# First High School Senior Group Shots - C&C please



## jkleinhe

I did my first group shoot with a group of graduating seniors.  Please let me know what you think.

1.






2.





3.


----------



## Robin Usagani

I like it.  I think you can crop and zoom in a little on the last one so you can see their faces better.


----------



## pbelarge

The girls will carry these photos with them for a lifetime. Nice job.
 I think the photo with the caps & gowns would have been a nice shot with the school grounds in the backround. People always love to see familar things they can relate to later in life, like 30 years later.


----------



## jkleinhe

pbelarge said:


> The girls will carry these photos with them for a lifetime. Nice job.
> I think the photo with the caps & gowns would have been a nice shot with the school grounds in the backround. People always love to see familar things they can relate to later in life, like 30 years later.



I hope that they do.  I agree with the school ground in the background but they wanted to do the bridge as it has been a part of the town forever and is about to be demolished due to old age.  So, I guess it will be the same effect for them.  Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## tirediron

Nice work!


----------



## Christie Photo

Very nice.  What a great idea!

What did you stand on for the last view?

-Pete


----------



## nchips1

These are really cute.

I hope my senior portraits are like these. :3


----------



## jkleinhe

Christie Photo said:


> Very nice.  What a great idea!
> 
> What did you stand on for the last view?
> 
> -Pete



Just a small four step step-ladder.


----------



## Sebastian Riel Ph.

Black shirts and blue jeans... Something to remember


----------



## Morpheuss

those are so awesome


----------



## Bombers

That last one is awesome


----------



## photosbybritni

Congrats, nice job!


----------



## gwenwon

I've been always wanted to do some shots like the last one. But it turned out really difficult.


----------

